# Jitsi Setup Help



## TjPhysicist (Jul 4, 2021)

I am utterly and completely out of my depth here. Trying to setup Jitsi. I've read every single google result out there that has to do with Jitsi, including http://www.bobeager.uk/jitsi.html . I followed that guide to the T.

*Edit Thought it'd be better to just attach all the relevant files and logs. (just the jicofo log, cuz the prosody log is entirely unhelpful). More files. Below.*

As mentioned below the main thing in the jicofo log is


> Jicofo 2021-07-04 13:54:34.638 SEVERE: [35] org.jitsi.meet.ComponentMain.log() not-authorized, host:home.tj-h.com, port:5347
> org.xmpp.component.ComponentException: not-authorized


And on the UX side, the moment i click go it lands me to a page like "fqdn.com/roomname" and says "page not found".

Additionally, is there a way to skip the whole "x.meet.fqdn" thing? I just want ONE URL for everything, the video-meet, the auth everything shd just be meet.tj-h.com or something is that possible?


----------



## pebkac (Jul 4, 2021)

I haven't seen the error you posted yet, but maybe you want to compare your setup with my guide at https://honeyguide.eu/posts/jitsi-freebsd/ (if you have not yet done so). 

While the document you linked to above is excellent and very detailed, maybe my shorter how-to helps. 

I would assume you should double check all ports and IP addresses of the various components.


----------



## TjPhysicist (Jul 4, 2021)

Got it, ok followed your guide and now i'm getting this



> Jicofo 2021-07-04 13:54:34.638 SEVERE: [35] org.jitsi.meet.ComponentMain.log() not-authorized, host:home.tj-h.com, port:5347
> org.xmpp.component.ComponentException: not-authorized


----------



## pebkac (Jul 4, 2021)

Have you checked that you have set the correct passwords in the correct places? It is easy to mix up the various different passwords.


----------



## TjPhysicist (Jul 4, 2021)

pebkac said:


> Have you checked that you have set the correct passwords in the correct places? It is easy to mix up the various different passwords.


yea i triple checked every single password is the same. The odd thing is, doesn't matter whta i do, the symptom hasn't changed even if the errors in the log has: when i try to create a room it says "404 not found".


----------



## Bink (Jul 5, 2021)

If you're determined to get this working on FreeBSD, I completely respect that.  I've wrestled with this, ultimately with no success.

I just wanted to mention though, in case the underlying OS isn't your priority.  Maybe you just need a self-hosted Jitsi Meet server pretty quickly.

Setting up a Jitsi Meet server under Ubuntu Server is a near trivial task.  You can be up and running in no time... even if it's just an interim solution.  In any case, good luck!


----------



## TjPhysicist (Jul 5, 2021)

Bink said:


> If you're determined to get this working on FreeBSD, I completely respect that.  I've wrestled with this, ultimately with no success.
> 
> I just wanted to mention though, in case the underlying OS isn't your priority.  Maybe you just need a self-hosted Jitsi Meet server pretty quickly.
> 
> Setting up a Jitsi Meet server under Ubuntu Server is a near trivial task.  You can be up and running in no time... even if it's just an interim solution.  In any case, good luck!


Ooh I should try bhyve then. hopefully that can work?

Anyways, here are the log files. Config files in first post.


----------

